# cauterization after giving birth



## concerned-ttc (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi im just wondering if anyone can help me .... after giving birth I hemmoraged and the doctors had to cauterize me to stop the bleeding. me and my partner are ttc again and were concerned it wont happen for us due to being cauterized. I had my daughter 4 years ago. ive been looking for answers but haven't managed to find one. if anyone could help id be very greatful.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I have no idea. Have you had a consultation with your doctor?


----------



## carolyn81 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm an operating room nurse. Cauterization is done in tiny spots to stop little blood vessels from bleeding, and though if excessively used it could possibly affect the environment in your uterus, its unlikely that this is the case. See your gyn, but unless you had an ablation (where the entire uterus is cauterized for the purpose of sterilization), it should have little if any effect.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

